#    20  1: 8.0

## Desperado

, .  " "    20. 1: 8.0 (1.5.5.7).   " "   "     ()", "    " .  " "    .     ?

----------


## Naumov

?
   40-?

----------


## Desperado

40   .    .   90  .  "   "  .  . 1 , 1   ().

----------


## Wasya

1.      .
20.01\ \ \ 10.01\\  50 42,38 
2.     
62.01\\   90.01.1\ \18% 141883
90.0368.02 ......
90.02.1\  20.01\ \  1 .
3.  
90.02.1\  20.01\ \  41.38 

    2(     ).       20      .

----------


## Desperado

:
 "   "   20.01 60.01, 19.04 60.01
 "   "   62.01 90.01.1, 90.03 68.02
.. ,   20  ?
    8  7.7,    .

----------


## Desperado

: "          (, )".
    ?

----------


## Wasya

.   "   "    "    "    .  "   ",  ""     .   ,       44.

----------


## Wasya

> ?


   \ (...)\  .
     "    "  "   " 



> 8  7.7,


   ,   .

----------


## Desperado

"    "      "   "  .

----------


## Naumov

> "    "      "   "  .


     .
 1,   .

----------


## _

.
        ,   ,        20.   .

        .
        ,    ,    ,     
     ,       
 ,  -       ,  .
,      .

----------


## Naumov

*_*,     ,       ?
     ?
      .

p.s.

----------


## Buh2

.  .   "  ".    20    .   90  20    .

----------


## _

.
   ,   -
  20 /10.  

   43 / 40.  

  90 /43; 62 /90; 90 / 68.  

         .   



       , 
      ,  20   .

----------


## Naumov

20-?

----------


## Partner

20  1 8.0.  :     ,   26    .   :              ?        ,         ,  ?      ?

----------

.  .  20 .     2006 ,          .              .

----------


## Partner

,        . ,    ,          ,   .  20       .     :   .     ,    ,         ,  : 1   -     ,     , 2     , ,    .        :   -   ,  - .   ,           .   ,       02 .     .  ,      ?

----------


## Vics

. 
    .       .
   -    .
   ,            .

----------


## aca

,   -       1 8.0, 1.5,  : 
      ,     ,    . 
      20     ,     ,    .. 
       ,   : 
1.        
2.  (    ) 
3.      
4.   


1.   ,    20.1     ,         (     ),     ,         . .   ?   . 
2.  
3.     ,        .  ?  ,       .1.        ,    ,        ?       20.01.    20.01     . . 
4.         ,      

PS           1      .

----------


## ___

.      .       ?      ,    23     ,   40,   (25  26)  ,       .     ""  20  23.    ?

----------


## Naumov

*___*,    . .

----------


## ___

20-23   ?  -    ?

----------


## Naumov

. .

----------


## Wasya

> .


 ?
   "   "  "".

----------


## ___

> ?
>    "   "  "".



  .   -       .   - , 23 , . , .    .
    23-40,     -   23-40.  23     . .

  -  ,  23-40     .

----------


## Wasya

-    23.
      :
1.     .         .
2. "   "  "".         23     .
3.      .

----------


## ___

2. "   "  "".         23     .
3.      .

     ,   -  ?    23    (23, .,   , . )    -  , .  -  .

----------


## ___

-   23    ,    -    .  -       23-40  .  23

----------

20   , ....    20    ,          ,    ,      ,       ,    -  .....

----------

1 1.8 (    )...
 ,  2   !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> 20-?


   .... :Embarrassment:  
     ?
     ,  20 ,      90 ,      ...

----------


## Naumov

**,   20- .    20-.
 - ?

----------

:       ,    .      26 .        ,       26 -  .   ,     .              .     :  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Naumov

.
   .
26-     .

----------

> **,   20- .    20-.
>  - ?


  ,  !!!
        90.02.1  20.01, ....??? :Embarrassment:  
     20    : :Wow:  


                                           63 070,00         --63 070,00
   /                                   63  070,00       --63 070,00  
                               63 070,00 
20.01
                          63 070,00                            -63 070                       
/                    63 070,00                             -63 070 
             63 070,00

,  ,      ? :Hmm:  
,   ,    !!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
,  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Dezl:

----------


## Naumov

20-    20-

----------

.......-     ......
   ? (  "")
 e-mail ,     ....
Sorry.....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Naumov

- naumovalexey@yandex.ru

----------

....  :Smilie:

----------


## Naumov

20- ,   20.01

----------

,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ,   -  !
    !!!!
       !!!!    !!!

----------


## Naumov

/  :Smilie:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## SeregaPolygon

:

      ( )     ,  , 40    (     )    .    .     :

  20    ,        .    .            ,   . 

   ?      .  .        20-   .

----------


## SeregaPolygon

.           .       1000.

----------


## Naumov

,     :Smilie: .
   20-  .   8-    .

----------


## SeregaPolygon

.    -

----------


## Non-BK

,    .
    :       :  20.01 -  60.01, 10 . . (  ,    ).
   ( ) :  62.01 -  90.01.1, 11 . .
      .
      .   10 .  20-    .   ,  ,     -   ,  , .
  ?

----------


## Naumov

,  20-      "   ",      .           "   "    : " "  "     ",         ,           20-.

----------


## Non-BK

*Naumov*,      " ".
  "   "  . -,    , -       . -,       "   ". ,   ? (     :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## Naumov

" ",      .
  " ",     " "  20-  90-.

----------


## Non-BK

*Naumov*, ,   .
 .  ,    .  ,     "  ",   -  .     :       " "   . -       .

----------


## Naumov

.

----------

, 20    (1:8.1)
  :
    :
 : 20.01.
: .
 :   .
 :   .

      (     )   ,      !

40     


  62.1 / 90.01.1 (90.03 / 68.02 )

90.02.1 / 20.01 -   

           ,       20  (    )

      "      "   ,  ,     !


     ,       

    20    ,   .      (     ),    !     ,       ,    ,     ! , ,

----------

> .  .  20 .     2006 ,          .              .


, ,    ???

----------


## Fosihas

> , ,    ???



   ,    .!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    .!!!


  , .
      !!!! 
  1 8.1,   .
  " " - "  (.)"  !
 ?
 20  !

  :

 :   00009  30.11.2008 12:10:00
    :
 : 20.01.
: .
 :   .
 :   .

     .
      .

----------

,  , ,  .
-  1   .

----------


## Fosihas

> , .
>       !!!! 
>   1 8.1,   .
>   " " - "  (.)"  !
>  ?
>  20  !


  :Wow: 

     ? \ \

----------


## Elena2210

> ,    ,          ,   .  20


.  

, ,    ?     .

----------


## Elena2210

> .  
> 
> , ,    ?     .


... :Wow:       ?  :Redface:

----------


## Fosihas

> ...      ?


  ,     . (   ),

----------


## Elena2210

> ,     . (   ),


       .      :Frown:

----------


## Elena2210

> ,     . (   ),


 -   ,  20  ?

----------


## Elena2210

> 


,     ?

----------


## Naumov

20, 23 .

----------


## Naumov

.

----------

!      ! ,   ,   !

----------


## Naumov

?    .

----------

! :yes:    !    20 !)))))))

----------

!
  !
20    ,         20 !
     !
            2008 .,      !     ,         (    ,    )!       !
              !     !
 , ,    ,     !

----------

! !    !  :   !

----------

,      ,     20 ?

----------


## Naumov

.        .

----------

.
 20  .            .

----------


## Wasya

!!   :Big Grin:    1       .

----------


## Naumov

,          .
    .

----------

,        :Smilie: 
     18,      ,         . 
    - ,       .

----------


## Naumov

1- (    ) ,  ,    .
..    .
p.s. 1. .    .   .
2.        .
   "  20-   " -   !

----------

1 -  :Smilie:

----------


## Naumov

www.buh.ru,      .

----------

,   .   .      .

----------

!  ,       1!
   20 ,        : ,  ,  !     ,    !             (       ,    ).    ,     ,  :  . !      !     : . , , , .   ..       .

----------

.       .      ,  .   ..

----------

> 1 -


     :    ,      ,      ,      (     ),   DVD-ROM,      !    :  .

,            ,  20     ,       Ļ.        ,     

P.S.       ! ,        1.      :    ,                    :Smilie: )

 , ,    ,   " ,  20  ".       ?!

----------

,      :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
  ,     ...    ??????

   :
 : 26.01
:  
 :      ()
: 
 :   
: 6*000


  ...

==============================
 :War:  :War:  :War:  :War:  :War:  :OnFire:  :OnFire:  :OnFire:

----------


## Non-BK

> www.buh.ru,      .


,  , ,  26-     90.8   .    .

----------


## 5

,  ,     . -     .

----------

26    ,    !     62 90!  20   ,   ;      !      "   "  !        1 !      ,      ""         99.01.1  90.08.1     ,   (  )    90 !       ,       ,       !

----------

> ,     
>   ,     ...    ??????
> 
>    :
>  : 26.01
> :  
>  :      ()
> : 
>  :   
> ...



, ,      -  ,     ... (     ) - "   ". 
,   ,        "  ,    ".     ... ,   ,  .

----------


## Naumov

.

----------


## 5

> , ,      -  ,     ... (     ) - "   ". 
> ,   ,        "  ,    ".     ... ,   ,  .


 ,  .   . 
.20 , . 26 -   !  :Love: 
 -  !

----------

> .20 , . 26 -   !


  :Wow:

----------

6000!
     !   (       ,      ,  ,    )
     ,    !
     :  ,    .    ,      ""!      !

----------


## 5

> ,     
>   ,     ...    ??????
> 
>    :
>  : 26.01
> :  
>  :      ()
> : 
>  :   
> ...





 ,   :
   :
 : *26.01*
:    ..
 . 20 ???

        , :
   :
 :* 20.01* 
:  
 ..,  20 ,     .26,         !
, , !

 .26  !

----------


## Naumov

:       20-?
   20-     ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 5

.  .
   6 .  20  26.
    !   :Embarrassment: 

 .       ().
    .

----------


## Non-BK

.    ,   .     ! , ...




> :       20-?
>    20-     ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 , ,    20-.   26-.     .
    20  26     . ,  20-   -   (),   (    )  ..

----------


## Naumov

+    ?
  .

----------

> +    ?
>   .


!   ;   1  31.01.2009  12:00:05       :   : 20.01. ;.  :.   :   .

----------


## Naumov

- - /-.
   "       ( )".
       .
     ?

----------


## 5

> - - /-.
>    "       ( )".
>        .
>      ?



     . 
        .
  ,   2    .
    20 ,   (   ) -  . 26.
  .
    .   .20 = 0,   .26=  .
???

----------


## Naumov

*5*,       /?

----------


## 5

,        :Love:

----------


## Naumov

?
http://www.sendspace.com/   .
     .
  .

----------


## 5

.   :Embarrassment:

----------

,    ,  :"   43 / 40.  ",   40,   43/40  ...

----------


## 5

> *5*,       /?



   .

----------


## 5

*Naumov*  !    :Big Grin:   :Redface:

----------


## .

:Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:     !!!!
 ???   ???
     26   90    "-"!!!    .
    ,     ,        ,        .
20     ,     ???  :Wow:       .

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:      - ?

----------


## Naumov

.
    1 -  .

----------


## .

> .
>     1 -  .


 :Big Grin:       .
  !!!   .  :yes: 
,      ,   .
,     ,   !       . ,  -       -     . !!!  -  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Naumov

26-      .     .
   8- .

----------


## Salavat

-       !

     ?

----------


## Naumov

20-  .
  :
1)      3- : ., , 
2)       ( )     . .
    20-  .

----------


## Salavat

:
1.    , -   (   ?):


> , 
>    .
>    " 
>    "


  -

----------


## Naumov

.       .

----------


## Salavat

2. 


> :
>  : 20.01.
> : .
>  : .
>  :   .





> :
>  : 20.01.
> : .
>  :  .
>  :   .





> : 25.
> :  .
>  :


  -     ?

----------


## Salavat

> .       .


.     .

    ?

----------


## Naumov

.     ? ?
  - : ** .
     +.,     :      20- ,   .

----------


## Salavat

> .     ? ?
>   - : ** .
>      +.,     :      20- ,   .


   - .
 , . ..         ?

----------


## Salavat

-      ? ( )

----------


## Naumov

20, 25 .
  .

----------


## Salavat

?

 - 20-   ?

----------


## Naumov

.

----------


## Salavat

20-

----------


## Salavat

25-

----------


## Salavat

23  26-   ( ). ?

----------


## Naumov

20.01     .     20.01     .  .
  ,    .
           .        .

----------


## Naumov

25- : ,       25-   .

----------


## .

,    ,      ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 25-


      .  :yes: 
    ,      25  26 ?
    "-"?  ???      25 ???  :Frown:      25    . 25    -  .

----------


## Salavat

> 20.01     .     20.01     .  .
>   ,    .
>            .        .


  -    1.6.9.4.
    -     . -   .

  ( )  .  -  ,  .

    -   (., ,, ,...)  ,  ()          ??

----------


## Salavat

> . 
>     ,      25  26 ?
>     "-"?  ???      25 ???      25    . 25    -  .



, " "  - -    .   -  -   26. (    -  /).     -  :yes:  (   )

 - -      (20, 23, 25, 26,..) ? (   )

----------


## Naumov

-   .  - .

----------


## Salavat

> -   .  - .


   ?    ?

----------


## Naumov

.

----------


## Salavat

> .


   .

----------


## Salavat

/  , ,...

----------


## Salavat

-   (    )  ?

----------


## Salavat

> 20.01     .     20.01     .  .
>   ,    .


     ?
   ,     -

----------


## Naumov

?

----------


## Salavat

> ?


   ?
 -    ?

----------


## Naumov

-.    !

----------


## grebenka

20         ,      .    -   .    .     26.2.

----------


## Salavat

> -.    !


"  " ..?   :

----------


## Salavat

,

----------


## Naumov

40-  ?
 20-

----------


## Salavat

> 40-  ?
>  20-


  - .         :yes:  ..    (    1-   )? (  40)



> .            240 000 .       230 000 .:
> 1. - . 40 "  (, )"         - . 20 " "              230 000 .
> 2. - . 40 "  (, )"     - . 23 " "      30 000 .
> 3. - . 43 " "  - . 40 "  (, )"  240 000 .


   (  40):



> ()   320 000 .       300 000 .    .
> 1. - . 43 " "    - . 20 " "            320 000 .
> 2. - . 43 " "    - . 20 " "             20 000 . ( )

----------


## Naumov

.  .
 20-.
      .    40-  .
  ,    (  )    .

----------


## Salavat

40  43 (    ),   -  ?
  ?

----------


## Naumov

*Salavat*,   .
  ?
  ?
 ,  43
p.s.   - 43-.
           40-  20-.

----------


## Salavat

. .    -  !.    -   40-.
      40.

       -    .  -

----------


## Salavat

..    


> 1. - . 40 "  (, )" - . 20 " " 230 000 .
> 2. - . 40 "  (, )" - . 23 " " 30 000 .

----------


## Salavat

-     - ?   ?

----------


## .

> -     - ?   ?


 ,       .

----------


## Salavat

> ,       .


.         ,         .

p.s.:  -   " "   . -    10-    .

----------


## .

-  40 .
 20  23 . .
   43   .
   . -   20 23  43.

----------


## Salavat

*.*, .       :
  40-...

  -     20-?

----------


## .

> *.*, .       :
>   40-...
> 
>   -     20-?


      40  43.         ?
     ??

----------


## Salavat

*.*, 
   -    ()     (/)  8.1 .

   .
40-  - .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Salavat

> .


 -     " ..."?

   ?     / -  ?


 -     .

----------


## Naumov

yt/ f nfr nhelyj vtnjlbre yf BNC gjithcnbnm&

----------


## .

> *.*, 
>    -    ()     (/)  8.1 .
> 
>    .
> 40-  - .


      ( ):
 20  .
   " "  40    20.
" "   40  43 .

----------


## Salavat

.  ?

----------


## Naumov

?
 , , ?

----------


## Helma

!
1: 8.1 (8.1.12.101),   ,  1.6 (1.6.12.4).
   ,    1 8.1 ,      .

 ,    ,     90.01.1   ,     ,   :
" ":
 90.02.1  20.01 - 1 500 000  -    , ..    ,   / 20.01 - !
 90.01.1  20.01 - 1 000  - !!!       / 90.01.1

  :
1.   ,              90.01.1  90.02.1 -  
2.       20.01   ,        !
3.  " "  .
4.      "   "  .     .

    ?   -     ?
 .

----------


## .

.,       .
  ,           90.01.
      .

----------


## Helma

*.*,     ,      90.01.1   " ",  ,    -   ....

----------


## Non-BK

-  1.
      4- ,    20-  .  .
  ( 1- )        (  ,  ).      .         20- ?     ?

----------


## Naumov

.

----------


## Non-BK

? ,   .     .   :    ,   ,         :              .
   :      ,  .    20.01,   -  .     -  ,    20-.
  2-3    -  (    ).         - ,        , etc.?

----------


## Naumov

.    ,   !
   20- ,     ?

----------


## Non-BK

-,       :Wink: 
-,   ""?         (   ,    ) ,      ?

----------


## Naumov

,      ?
      ,       .    .

----------


## Non-BK

,    .   :Smilie: 
      ?
    ,            (     ),       ?   :Wow: 
Naumov,     . , -,    20- ?

----------


## Naumov

:      .    .  -  -

----------

!
, , !     .    20     .   90   -    .
   20  90  .
  -      20  ,     ?

----------


## .

:Wow:    !!!  .    -     20   .

----------

> !!!  .    -     20   .


, , ,   -   20   .          ,          .    20     ,    "".         20    90,   " " 20    .

----------


## Rezika

20  26.    26      10    .   20    .   90   .            .   .    1 8   :Frown:

----------


## Naumov

** ,    ,   20-  :
1)  .        "   "  "     " (  ,    ).  (     ,      .)
2)          20-.
3)  20-     .

.

----------


## Elenge

1.  " "
2.  20   ((,     62  90.1  :Frown: 
3.   .

----------

!  , !
2    .
1: 8.1 (8.1.12.101)
 ,  1.6 (1.6.14.4)
20   .
   1.
 :
1.    (     -   )
2.  "-"
3.  "   "
4. "  " -      ???
      ( )        ,      .
  "  "    ,       ? 
 8-    .
   :
" :   00000002  28.02.2009 12:00:12
    :
 : 20.01.
:  .
 :    .
 :   "
*  8-     ???
      ?*

----------


## Naumov

4. .  ,   .



> :
>  : 20.01.


   .
   ,    20-.
p.s.     ?

----------

> 4. 
> 
>    .


.
 .




> 4. .  ,   
> 
> p.s.     ?



 - -

----------

> ** ,    ,   20-  :
> 1)  .        "   "  "     " (  ,    ).  (     ,      .)
> 2)          20-.
> 3)  20-     .


   ,    
   62  90

  ,

----------


## 5956

20 ,    90 ,      40,41,44....

----------


## tinkaer

,      20  26.  -   ,         Z-    90,    20   . 7.7   20    .   8.1.     /.    -      ,      . 20     :Smilie:   - .  :yes:

----------

> ,      20  26.  -   ,         Z-    90,    20   . 7.7   20    .   8.1.     /.    -      ,      . 20      - .


  :   20 26  .

----------


## Naumov

**,    ?

----------


## IngaKab

,     .20   .  . 20    02,70,69 " ".       1  2?

----------


## Naumov

*IngaKab*, ..  ,    ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,     .20   .  . 20    02,70,69 " ".       1  2?


   ,     20 1  2  02,07,69.
   -  ,      02, 70, 69  .   .

----------

,    ,    -     . .25   .1  2 (  ),    .02    .1,   .70  69   .20  . ,   ?

----------


## IngaKab

-    ,    / ?     ,   .20        1  2?

----------


## IngaKab

> ,     20 1  2  02,07,69.
>    -  ,      02, 70, 69  .   .


,      ,  ,          -      20 " "   20 " 1,2"?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,      ,  ,          -      20 " "   20 " 1,2"?


  !!!
       1 ,   \       1,    .2  -            .      . 
        26       .

----------


## IngaKab

,      ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,      ?


   25 .  :yes:

----------

:Smilie:         .26 ,      " " .  , , (.26)    .   ,     20,   90  ..  .. ( -  ).    ?

----------


## tinkaer

-,    20  .

----------


## .

> .26 ,      " " .  , , (.26)    .   ,     20,   90  ..  .. ( -  ).    ?


     26  .

----------

> 26  .


      .     -    !

----------


## Naumov

26-  ?
  20, 26, 90  ?

----------

1.  " " ,    ,     "-  -"
2.   ,   26   "-" ( .  -)

----------

,    :   -      .

----------


## prochka

**


> 1.  " " ,    ,     "-  -"
> 2.   ,   26   "-" ( .  -)





> . 
>     ,      25  26 ?
>     "-"?  ???      25 ???      25    . 25    -  .


   (  26 )    , ...
        23   -       ?

----------


## prochka

-.
   -       23  25   ?
    26, 44   20  .

----------


## Naumov

.

----------


## prochka

*Naumov*
    ,    (   -   ),   ,     (  )?

----------


## Kid21

!   20   18 . :Confused:   . 20  /  , ,   - .  ,           .    :

 :   00000003  31.05.2009 12:00:00
    :
 : 20.01.
:  .
 :   .
 :   .
 :   00000003  31.05.2009 12:00:00
    :
 : 20.01.1.
:   1.
 : .
 :   .

----------


## tinkaer



----------


## Kid21

?

----------


## tinkaer



----------


## Kid21

.          ,       ,     -   .,    :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer



----------


## tinkaer

-  .       //,   .

----------


## Kid21

!

----------


## Kid21

. :
1.    -            ..  20 .  3  - .
2.   /     -     (),  - .
3.   - 
 :   00000003  31.05.2009 12:00:00
    :
 : 20.01.2.
:  3  .
 : ... .
 :   .
 :Frown:

----------


## Kid21

.

----------


## tinkaer

,   20   -     ,     .

----------


## Kid21

.     20  -     .     .    .    .   !

----------


## Kid21

,  !!!     

 :   00000003  31.05.2009 12:00:00
    :
 : 20.01.2.
:  3  .
 : ... .
 :   .

  20    ?

----------


## tinkaer

-    ,    -    ,        .

----------


## Naumov

.     ,   .           : "     ".
 .
.  20-    90- (    )  .
   -.
  20.01     -

----------

:   00000006  30.06.2009 12:00:43
    :
 : 20.01.
: .
 :   .
 :   .

----------


## tinkaer



----------


## Naumov

- ?   - !

----------

-...       20  26 ..    26 , 20-   ..  3  , ..       ..       .. 

   ?      , ,

----------


## tinkaer

- ?

----------

(

----------

,     ?    20- ,     ??     ???

----------

.      :  90.02.1  20...  -

----------


## Naumov

-  ?

----------


## Vallery

,   8-      "      " -       -     -    ???? :Confused:

----------


## Gerochka

.    ?

----------


## Vallery

...  ...    ...  ,    ... -   . ,      20 .                -            -   ,    1 ...        .... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gerochka

?
  ,     20.
 ..:   (20/10),  (20/70,69),   () 20/60,76  .
   (   ),   .
.

----------


## Vallery

-   ,     -     -       (  ) -  ,        - ,   -  ...    ,     20  ((        ...   -??? :Confused:

----------


## Gerochka

> ,   -  ...


     ?

----------


## Vallery

-   1   )))    -  )
 ,            ...    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,            ...


  ,    ,       ...
 ,     ,    , (, ,   ).  , ,     ,      ,  ..       .   -      .

----------

!!!!!!! 26  - ,   20-    ....

:
    :
 : 20.01.
: .
 : .
 :   .

,          20- ...????????
  ,     ,     - ... 
     -  3 ...
    !!!!!!  !!!!

----------

: " :   .",           .          /. 
  .
     "" "20,23 "     -  ,     .

----------

26       " ".      (  )))

----------

!    26 ...
    1   8.2 ( 1.6.23.2)     :


  :  (   ,   ).

----------

. ,     


> (   ,   ).

----------

*  :*
   1:  8.2 -  - * " "-"*,     ...

            - ..        "" - 26     .

----------

> " "-"


 !
    26   ,    ???

----------

1.    ( "-"   26  " ", ..    )
2.   , **  **,    (  ) 26     ... 
)     (-    )
)  (/) -   ( )
_____
. -   ( 1)     .

    ""  60 ...

----------

, !

----------


## 7588

.     20    /    .     1    2.0.21.1

----------


## 7588

> .     20    /    .     1    2.0.21.1


     ?

----------


## tinkaer

?   ,    /, ?

----------


## 7588

,       ,

----------


## tinkaer

,   ,  .            .

----------


## 7588

?

----------


## tinkaer



----------


## 7588



----------


## step7707

20 .,      1 8.2 ()

----------


## ZZZhanna

1 .

----------


## burdakina76

, .
1 ,      
          :
      (): 28*229,94
      ( ): 31*368,05

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,   .       ,  .

----------


## snega2

!   1  8.2 (2.0.21.1)       20 .    ,     20  .        20 .      ?

----------

